# Chicagoland Winter Outlook 2012-2013



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

We here at Liveweatherblogs.com have posted our Chicago Winter Outlook for this winter.

We looked over many factors with El Nino being ranked 1st as the biggest influence for winter ahead in IL WI OH IN. Check out our many blogs. Thanks for the support. We also offer Weather Consulting for Chicago Snow Plow Companies.

CHICAGO OUTLOOK

http://liveweatherblogs.com/index.p...discussion&groupid=27&topicid=5645&Itemid=179

EL NINO WATCH

http://liveweatherblogs.com/index.p...wdiscussion&groupid=8&topicid=2639&Itemid=179


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

41.3"? Oh.. Really!?


----------

